# living expenses in usa (florida)



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

i am considering moving to america with my wife and 3 kids. I am having trouble finding any information on living expenses/utilities/taxes etc.

Could anyone point me in the direction of where i can find this info?

thanks


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, the first thing you need to do is read the stickies at the top of the page to see if you qualify for any kind of visa.


----------



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, I've done that and am now looking for info on living expenses.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Could you please let us know what visa you are considering moving with, just so people won't waste time providing info if there is little chance of you moving over.

If you Google Florida cost of living you get loads of information.

Two of the biggest expenses in the US which comes as a shock to most UK folk are property taxes (way above what one pays in rates in the UK) and health costs.


----------



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

I've found data on basics like gas and electricity but I am struggling to find more in depth info like property tax as u said and car servicing costs etc. Does anyone know where I can find this information? I have searched google and found nothing. Is there anyone who currently lives in Florida who can help me out?


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

phillcooper said:


> I've found data on basics like gas and electricity but I am struggling to find more in depth info like property tax as u said and car servicing costs etc. Does anyone know where I can find this information? I have searched google and found nothing. Is there anyone who currently lives in Florida who can help me out?


It's a difficult question to answer. Florida is a big state that covers a wide range of economic strata.

Porperty taxes are probably the easiest. If you rent, you don't pay property taxes. If you will be buying property, the real estate listing should give you an idea of annual property taxes. You might figure 1% to 3% of the home's value per year if you own.

Utilities are all over the map. If you live in a 5,000 sq. ft home with a pool, or an 800 sq. ft condo your electric might be anywhere from $80 to $800 per month.

Car repairs depend on the car, and how you deal with repairs. Taking a 2011 Porsche to the dealer for an oil change is not the same as taking a 1987 Toyota to the local mechanic.

Sorry if I can't be more specific, but living in Boca Raton is not the same as living in Bithlo.

edit: One thing that might be a rude surprise if you are considering buying near the coast is homeowner's insurance. They're still trying to make their money back from the disasterous year several years back.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

phillcooper said:


> I've found data on basics like gas and electricity but I am struggling to find more in depth info like property tax as u said and car servicing costs etc. Does anyone know where I can find this information? I have searched google and found nothing. Is there anyone who currently lives in Florida who can help me out?


I don't think you are trying hard enough .... Try this for property tax info 

State of Florida.com - Florida Tax Guide

You have not moved here yet and you are looking at car servicing costs ????


----------



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks I'll give that a look. Yes I'm looking at car service costs as I want to fully understand the costs of living to make sure I can afford to live there. Is there something similar to an mot over there? Also I can't find any info regarding water costs.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

phillcooper said:


> Thanks I'll give that a look. Yes I'm looking at car service costs as I want to fully understand the costs of living to make sure I can afford to live there. Is there something similar to an mot over there? Also I can't find any info regarding water costs.



No MOT.... but emissions test every year...It varies from county to county. for example, the county next to us has no emissions tests, but our county does.
Again... water costs vary.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Another way to look at it: If you live in the London area and are taking a job equivalent to your London salary (plus say 10%) increase then you are likely to be able to live quite comfortably any where in Florida.

If on the other hand you live in say rural Wales and are going to move to the Miami inner area then an equivalent Wales to Miami wage is likely not going to be enough.

Where in Florida are you thinking of moving to?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

phillcooper said:


> i am considering moving to america with my wife and 3 kids. I am having trouble finding any information on living expenses/utilities/taxes etc.
> 
> Could anyone point me in the direction of where i can find this info?
> 
> thanks


The short answer to your question is Google.

Questions like this not only get posted on a regular basis but can also not get answered. "I am considering moving to the UK - cannot fing living expenses". Do you see what I am trying to say?

You expect answers - give information and ask questions. How old are the kids, what needs/wants/have tos does your family have, where in FL do you plan to live and with what budget in mind, will you lease or buy. What visa do you plan to use because that may make a big difference.


----------



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

Were looking to move to davenport we currently live just outside of liverpool


----------



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

Its ok I've got in contact with someone in Florida who is diving me the info


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

phillcooper said:


> i am considering moving to america with my wife and 3 kids. I am having trouble finding any information on living expenses/utilities/taxes etc.
> 
> Could anyone point me in the direction of where i can find this info?
> 
> thanks


I live in Florida 
$2000 a month would cover most things
and that just 2 adults 
property taxes around $2000 year
insurance around $2000 year
electric up to $400 a month 
100-$200 a month for water 


what will kill you is health insurance 
especially with kids.....


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

phillcooper said:


> Its ok I've got in contact with someone in Florida who is diving me the info


Can you rephrase this to US please?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

phillcooper said:


> Thanks I'll give that a look. Yes I'm looking at car service costs as I want to fully understand the costs of living to make sure I can afford to live there. Is there something similar to an mot over there? Also I can't find any info regarding water costs.


You will not find anything as it depends on usage, restrictions, county/municpality and sometimes even the month of the year. Google utilities and a FL county and you may find something. Just FYI - my water bill hit 4 digits in July.

Buy a new vehicle with bumper to bumper coverage and trade it in before the coverage runs out. Do UK mechanics post their charges on the web? I blew a tire last week. That was 200+ for the tire alone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

phillcooper said:


> Were looking to move to davenport we currently live just outside of liverpool


To get the information you seem to be looking for, you're going to have to do it in two steps because you are moving to a smaller populated area outside of a larger metro area.

First, look for a cost of living comparison tool between Liverpool and a large city in the US, like Miami, FL (Florida) or Atlanta, GA (Georgia). (Google "international cost of living comparison tool")

Then, do another comparison between that US city and Davenport FL (or probably the only available choice will be the Orlando/Kissimmee, FL (Florida) area. Here is one tool you can use for the US cities comparison:

About.com: http://www.bankrate.com/brm/movecalc.asp

In the US, there are cities (such as Davenport), located in counties (in your case it is Polk County, Florida), located in states (such as Florida). Your cost of living depends on your needs, income, housing, expectations, car choices, school choices, etc). 

In Florida, property taxes also depend on your residency status. If you don't have a US visa or Florida residency, then you don't get the homestead deduction on the taxes on your home in Florida, and your property taxes are much higher. Many people in Florida never think about this, because it doesn't affect them. Good luck.


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

twostep said:


> You will not find anything as it depends on usage, restrictions, county/municpality and sometimes even the month of the year. Google utilities and a FL county and you may find something. Just FYI - my water bill hit 4 digits in July.
> 
> Buy a new vehicle with bumper to bumper coverage and trade it in before the coverage runs out. Do UK mechanics post their charges on the web? I blew a tire last week. That was 200+ for the tire alone.


Not to hijack anything but how big a farm do you own to get a $1,000 water bill in a month? Mine runs $60 per month.

And what are you driving that takes a $200 tire? 

The OP's question, as others have noted, is a bit like asking "How long is a piece of string?"

Davenport is a relatively inexpensive area.

I wish you luck, come on over, the water's fine.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

WilsonP said:


> Not to hijack anything but how big a farm do you own to get a $1,000 water bill in a month? Mine runs $60 per month.
> 
> And what are you driving that takes a $200 tire?
> .


Dueler A/T RH-S Bridgestone Tires DUELER A/T RH-S P265/65R18 112S OWL M+S


----------



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks everyone for all the help.

Ive managed to find pretty much everything i need for Florida plus the other states i am looking at. ive attached a breakdown of costs. If anyone can think of anything i havnt included could you let me know? i think this would be very usefull for other people in my position to look at aswell.

With some of the expenses on there such as 'drivers license' i have taken the cost and worked it out per month just so i can include it. (i know it wont cost me per month, but i would have got some smart arse telling me)


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

phillcooper said:


> thanks everyone for all the help.
> 
> Ive managed to find pretty much everything i need for Florida plus the other states i am looking at. ive attached a breakdown of costs. If anyone can think of anything i havnt included could you let me know? i think this would be very usefull for other people in my position to look at aswell.
> 
> With some of the expenses on there such as 'drivers license' i have taken the cost and worked it out per month just so i can include it. (i know it wont cost me per month, but i would have got some smart arse telling me)



I guess your estimates look okay, but so many of these costs depend on the person so of course there is a lot of variation depending on your needs/wants. I have a couple comments though.

$34.00 seems cheap for good broadband in the US (internet is much more expensive there than in Europe). There are a lot of taxes added to broadband fees, and some companies even penalize you if you only get internet service from them and not some bundle of TV + Internet or whatever (Comcast used to charge $10 more per month of internet customers that didn't also have comcast cable tv). Not a big deal, but I would budget $50 for this.

$97 per month seems like a lot for home phone service, especially if you plan on having good cell phone planes too. In fact many people in the US do not even have home phone service unless they need it for business or something, since cell phone plans in the US come with tons of minutes. If you plan on calling back to the UK alot, I would highly recommend skype over any fixed phone line for costs.

$291 for health insurance is thru a company sponsored insurance plan? for private insurance for you and your wife and your three kids, that seems really low (I paid $500 for just me and my wife when I had private insurance). According to this totally random USAToday article my google search found, the average yearly cost for a family health insurance plan is $13,000 , so that's 3.5 times what you have listed. (Average family health insurance policy: $13,375, up 5% - USATODAY.com). If it is a company sponsored plan, then the cost depends entirely on the company, so nobody except your HR department can verify that. 

$300 per month for gas in florida? What do you drive, a hummer?  The current average cost per galon of gas there is $3.684, so $300 = 82 gallons. If you have a car that can average 25 miles per gallon thats more than 2,000 miles per month. Are you living in florida, or circumnavigating it? 

Bithdays and Xmas, $200. Come on cheapskate 

Also, I'ver heard tales of interest rates, insurance rates, required deposits, etc. being higher for new arrivals due to their lack of driving/renting/credit history in the US, so that might be something to look into. Try to find companies that will accept some documentation from your current bank, insurance, etc. to give you some kind of discount.

The US can be cheap to live if you are frugal, but compared to France (sorry, I have never lived in the UK) you will be surprised at how all the little things can add up if you are not careful (quoted prices do not include taxes, health plan deductibles, car expenses due to the larger distances and more reliance on cars, etc.). France is expensive, but more predictably so 

Good luck with your move.


----------



## phillcooper (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for the great post 'MichealS'

the health insurance was found on How America Spends and Saves Money | Bundle just as an average for the state, so yes mine might be a bit more considering there is 5 of us.

Thanks for pointing out my mistake, I had calculated the gas (petrol) as being $3.684 per litre instead of per gallon :redface:


I think we are more set on colorado now, due to the cost and also the weather is more what we are looking for and the scenery.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

WilsonP said:


> Not to hijack anything but how big a farm do you own to get a $1,000 water bill in a month? Mine runs $60 per month.
> 
> And what are you driving that takes a $200 tire?
> 
> ...


Welcome to TX:>(
1/2 acre, Chevy S10


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Phil,

Just to let you know, there are 5 of us (3 kids aged 10, 8 & 4). We have been quoted $803 per month for health ins, not inc dental and optical, I think that is about another $60 on top?! However, it is the top cover (it is also subsidised by my husbands company!) which we thought was best with 3 children 

We did look into private cover to compare the cost (we were still picking ourselves up off the floor by this point *hail the NHS*) and couldn't believe that we would have to pay double for cover that was no where near as good  Make sure you really look into the small print! It's amazing how much you have to pay on top of the monthly premiums! 

Good luck


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I do not see medical deductibles, copays, children's required school materials and extra activities and birthday parties, vacation/fun/entertainment, there is no money in the grocery budget for company, how will things along the line of lawnmover/fertilizer/flowers get paid, 50/month for clothing for a family of five will never fly, beauty shop and barber ... Let's hope you will never encounter a traffic jam of a couple of hours in 100F. Medical is ways too low. With probably one care and three kids you will put mileage on it.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

You may be required to put a larger deposit on a home as, I assume, you do not have an established credit rating in the US. Also you will incur additional costs purchasing a home, as well as furnishing and possibly appliances. If you buy in a gated community in all likelihood there will be a monthly fee for security and upkeep of the public areas.

I would suggest that you rent an apartment for a year which will give you time to explore the state you are in and find an area that you feel is good for you and your family. It will also give you time to establish a credit rating which would help in getting a mortgage.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We moved to TX in January. None of the figures are close to DFW/Austin/Houston/San Antonio. OP seems to oblivious to 110F and AC or 10F and blizzards when it come to his utility calculation. Three kids will have to go to school sooner or later. Residence determins school which is funded by property tax. I rest my case and let him work a 60k budget for a family of five.


----------



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

twostep said:


> We moved to TX in January. None of the figures are close to DFW/Austin/Houston/San Antonio. OP seems to oblivious to 110F and AC or 10F and blizzards when it come to his utility calculation. Three kids will have to go to school sooner or later. Residence determins school which is funded by property tax. I rest my case and let him work a 60k budget for a family of five.


Wow! I hadn't had time to look at the attachment before. I completely missed the $60,000 for a family of five.

I won't say it's impossible, but it won't be easy. Out of curiosity, how easy would it be for a family of five to live in your home country on the equivalent?

Utilities seem low, If only one of you is working the other will be at home with the furnace/air conditioning on all day.

You don't mention car payments but list costs for two cars. you aren't bringing them over are you? If you finance a car, you will most likely have higher insurance costs. As you've already noted, the health insurance costs are way low. For a family of five, my neighbors pay $800 to $1,000 per month. Likewise, my home insurance runs twice what you've listed for a similar house, but I'm in Hurricane Alley.

$800 for food is pretty thin. I can spend half that much for myself and I'm not eating caviar or dining out. Did I miss the entertainment line item? Certainly you'll want to eat out occassionally or take the kids to the movies, skiing, etc.

Twostep, have you had someone look into your water useage? My yard guy left the hose running last month, i used 20,000 gallons and it was still only $100. You might have a broken line somewhere.

Colorado is a nice choice, I live in central Florida and I'd move to Colorado in a heartbeat. Good Luck.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

It may be worth your while to visit Stats about all US cities - real estate, relocation info, house prices, home value estimator, recent sales, cost of living, crime, race, income, photos, education, maps, weather, houses, schools, neighborhoods, and more


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

WilsonP said:


> Wow! I hadn't had time to look at the attachment before. I completely missed the $60,000 for a family of five.
> 
> I won't say it's impossible, but it won't be easy. Out of curiosity, how easy would it be for a family of five to live in your home country on the equivalent?
> 
> ...


You are repeating what I tried to get across to OP. Average numbers are just that. They have nothing to do with real life. He is set on his research. 

Who wants to explain to him about tag and title fees for vehicles, insurance premiums after a fender bender. Medical insurance with pre existing conditions. Braces (for UK - things to get kids teeth straightend which start at 5k, no idea what is called), school medicals and vaccinations, pets and vets, homesick food, in six states I have not found highlights under 100$, whatever clothes they bring will be almost impossible to wear. He has not yet figured out PMI (or PMS for that matter). A case of beer I paid 10 for in AL is 16 in TX. There are dance classes, riding lessons, swimming club ... US parents tend to be involved 24/7 with their kids. 

I generally answer questions, some by PM, as honestly as I can. With no information to go by I cannot. 60k for a family of five and no clue - it will be a journey. As OP is UK I will disregard being called a male reproductive organ which when used in public (both word and ...) can get him into some hot water not included in his analysis. 

Water in DFW is at a premium. We have had over 100F for 40 days and not a drop of rain since April. Folks are redrilling their water wells as the levels are sinking rapidly. We put a complete yard in. Mature trees, bubble rocks, sod - my fault, but I had to have some green to stay sane at the edge of the actual prairie - flat, flat, grey, beige, dust and constant wind. Water is completely on drip irrigation to conserve.


----------



## ratfancy (Jul 23, 2011)

*Moving to Florida*

I live in Florida - American. First of all, I am not sure you can just come and live in the U.S. I know that there are quotas from certain countries, and probably maxed out from UK, I'm thinking. Other than that, you would need a job sponsorship for a unique job that an American cannot do. There are few jobs in Florida now, as we have almost the highest unemployment rate in the US. Housing may be affordable if you have cash to buy a small home, which would be readily available, for about 100k USD. Your biggest expense would be health insurance, which for your family, if available to you, would cost about $9,500 per year at minimum to have any sort of coverage at all. Life in America is not for the faint of heart. It is a brutal place and a brutal economy, with few safeguards for the average person. Keep in mind there is no longer any middle class here, with 1% of the population owning virtually all the wealth. So in your case, be careful what you wish for - you may get it!


----------



## scott3310 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope you make a successfull move


----------



## USmom (Sep 11, 2011)

Right now, Florida is one of the top 10 in foreclosures in the US. Real estate has become a terrible burden because of the economy right now. So, if you are financially stable a mortgage on a $300,000 home in the US right now would be around $2,000.00 a month. I have a rental property in Texas which has a little better economy picture than Florida and my rent is $1,300 a month. Public schools do not charge a fee and there are many exemplary rated schools but you have to research the city you are moving to in order to find their academic rating. You will have to live in that school district to be able to attend their schools. I would rent a property until you are more familiar with the areas. Ps. A tire in the US does cost $$200. I would not buy a cheaper brand that you would have to replace soon because of poor quality.


----------

